# IFA REDFISH/KAYAK TOURS RETURN TO TITUSVILLE, FL. June 29th-30th, 2013



## stardot (Jun 23, 2008)

IFA REDFISH/KAYAK TOURS RETURN TO TITUSVILLE, FL.
IFA Florida East Division events set for June 29th-30th, 2013

MOUNTAIN HOME, AR. (June 6th, 2013) - Inshore anglers from across Florida and surrounding regions will meet at Titusville, Florida
June 29th-30th for the 2013 Florida East Division second event of the IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela's and IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing.

Both tour events will operate out of Sand Point Park on Max Brewer Parkway in Titusville. The IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela's will begin its activities on Friday, June 28th, with tournament registration from 5-7 p.m. followed by the captain's meeting at Cracker Jack's, 2A Max Brewer Parkway, Titusville, FL 32256. The Phone number at Cracker Jack's is (321) 383-0200. Anglers will launch from public ramp at Sand Point at safe light on Saturday, June 29th, with check-in times assigned at Friday's captain's meeting. 

Competitors in the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing will have registration from 6-7 p.m. with captains meeting to follow on Saturday, June 29th, at Cracker Jack's. Anglers will launch Sunday from the location of their choice. Weigh-ins will be at Cracker Jacks as well. Check in times will be announced at Saturday's captain's meeting. 

Continuing to draw inshore anglers from Texas to the Carolinas, both IFA Redfish Tours include five different divisions, each with a two-event regular season. With budget-friendly entry fees, the two tours offer opportunities to compete close to home while keeping anglers' expenses to a minimum. 

Every regular-season IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela's tournament winner will take home a fully loaded 2013 Ranger Banshee Extreme, valued at $30,000. Winners of the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour presented by Hobie Fishing will win $1,500 guaranteed.

For more information or to become a member of the IFA, visit www.ifatours.com. To discover more about kayaking and Hobie Fishing go to www.hobiefishing.com. 

IFA events are made possible through the sponsorship and continued support of these well-respected brands: Hobie Fishing, Ranger Boats, Cabela's, Lucas Oil, Yamaha Outboards, RAM, Gulp!, Gulp! Alive, PENN Reels, Spiderwire, Minn Kota, Humminbird, Power-Pole, General Tire, Livingston Lures, Amphibia, Arctic Ice, Protect the Harvest, Bob's Machine Shop, Blue Point Fabrication, Powertex Group and Audubon Aquarium of the Americas.


----------



## stardot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello IFA East Coast Redfish Angler, 


This is a REMINDER. The last day to pay for the IFA Titusville Redfish Tournament, without a late fee, is Wednesday, June 26th at 5:00 pm. After then, you will have a $50 late fee; NO EXCEPTIONS. Below is the information for the TITUSVILLE FLORIDA REDFISH TOURNAMENT. Please feel free to contact me at (478) 836-4266, with any questions, or visit our website at www.ifatours.com. If you have already signed up, that's great. I look forward to seeing you at the event.



2013 IFA TITUSVILLE FLORIDA REDFISH TOURNAMENT

Saturday, June 29, 2013



The IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela’s will be kicking off the second tournament for the Florida East Coast at Sand Point Park. The IFA Redfish Tour offers unprecedented sponsor bonuses, television coverage and over 200% payback at each event. Please visit www.ifatours.com for more information. Or call (478) 836-4266. 

Membership: $30 per angler
Entry Fee: $250.00 per two man team
Anglers Advantage: $250.00 (optional)
... 
Friday 6/28- Registration from 5-7 pm 
Captain's Meeting 7pm
Meeting Location: Cracker Jacks

Saturday 6/29 - Tournament

Lodging Accommodations: 

Best Western Space Shuttle Inn

3455 Cheney Highway

Titusville, FL 32780

Telephone Number (321) 269-9100 

IFA RATE $54.99



Hope to see you guys there!

Thanks, Lee





Inshore Fishing Association
P.O. Box 368
Lizella, GA 31052

(478) 836-4266 (office)
(478) 836-3886 (fax)


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

How about returning to the Gulf coast.


----------

